# What are some products you think are bargains?



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Interested to hear everyone's thoughts on what they consider bargain products. Haven't given a price limit since different products obviously cost different amounts regardless!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Bilt hamber auto foam.
Carpro perl.
Both a bargain in my eyes for performance vs dilution ratios.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

It's called "Elbow grease" you can get it in KDA, pound shops, and the likes, a very effective general cleaner, completely murders grease and stuff. a quid a bottle. :thumb:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

ianrobbo1 said:


> It's called "Elbow grease" you can get it in KDA, pound shops, and the likes, a very effective general cleaner, completely murders grease and stuff. a quid a bottle. :thumb:


Use this around the house and can second that it's effective and easy to use.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

ianrobbo1 said:


> It's called "Elbow grease" you can get it in KDA, pound shops, and the likes, a very effective general cleaner, completely murders grease and stuff. a quid a bottle. :thumb:


Any chance it could be used as a tyre cleaner?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Bilt Hamber Auto clay - only needs water as lube and you get a big 200g bar.

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD - 5 litres of this will last for years and in all but a few situations I only need to use it at a dilution of 1 in 20. It's a excellent all purpose cleaner and a very good degreaser.

Bilt Hamber Auto wash - 5 ml is easily enough to wash most small /mid size cars so you get 60 washes for less than £10 and it's a cracking shampoo !


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Car Chem 1900:1 shampoo


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

White vinegar as its not sold from a detail supplier.
Best not dwell on the costs, most detailing products are sold at a premium as we know. :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

sonax bsd...performs beyond its price would suggest


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

AG SRP, not because it is a low price but because a little goes a long way.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

AndyQash said:


> Any chance it could be used as a tyre cleaner?


I don't see why not, I've used it for that  I'd forgotten White Vinegar, just a quid a bottle and works wonders on glass.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> sonax bsd...performs beyond its price would suggest


This was my initial thought on a product that is good value.

Also, pretty much anything from Bilt Hamber.

Also, Car Chem's 1900:1 shampoo.

Somebody above has put AG SRP as well, which is another great product.

So far in this thread I'd struggle to disagree with any of the above suggestions.  Even white vinegar is good for things like water spotting (mix it in with a QD).

Another super-cheap "product" is de-ionised water, or water from the tumble drier. Great for piano black interior plastics. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

AndyQash said:


> Any chance it could be used as a tyre cleaner?


Literally any cheap APC makes for a good tyre cleaner. Spray them on leave to dwell spray some more and scrub well before rinsing. Tesco's Daisy APC used to be a good option. I used to use a strong degreaser called Selclen S which was amazing but my source dried up.


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Halfords own brand Upholster Cleaner, costs £4 for 500mL. It is absolutely fantastic for stain removal or cleaning carpets. I have a review of it in the Interior & Glass section, ate its way through chain grease and oil spills.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Cookeh said:


> Halfords own brand Upholster Cleaner, costs £4 for 500mL. It is absolutely fantastic for stain removal or cleaning carpets. I have a review of it in the Interior & Glass section, ate its way through chain grease and oil spills.


I can second this, really good stuff, I've used it on my sons car seat and it did a great job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Star drops APC. Sold as a 1 litre concentrate. £1 a bottle. Brilliant interior cleaner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

+1 for Stardrops (original) My old Mum used it as washing up liquid if she ran out. Mr versatile that stuff!:lol:

Harry


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

angelwax corona


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

uruk hai said:


> Bilt Hamber Auto clay - only needs water as lube and you get a big 200g bar.
> 
> Bilt Hamber Surfex HD - 5 litres of this will last for years and in all but a few situations I only need to use it at a dilution of 1 in 20. It's a excellent all purpose cleaner and a very good degreaser.
> 
> Bilt Hamber Auto wash - 5 ml is easily enough to wash most small /mid size cars so you get 60 washes for less than £10 and it's a cracking shampoo !


Which jobs is Surfex best used for?


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Bug Sponge said:


> Which jobs is Surfex best used for?





> Multi Purpose Cleaner and Degreaser (APC)
> 
> With increasing restrictions on the use of solvent-containing degreasers and cleaners safer, water-based materials have been developed.
> 
> ...


"most jobs" is the answer


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

andy__d said:


> "most jobs" is the answer


Thanks, I'll give it a go 👍


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

My Wife loves Mrs Hinch so goes mad on cleaning stuff. Including Shark hoovers and steam mop. 
I have got to say elbow grease is awesome. Also for Glass I use Astonish Glass. 75p from B&M fantastic stuff. Detol Multi surface I use on my Dashboard. Another Bargain at £1 from certain shops. What I have also found is Lenor do a scented tumble dryer sheet. I use this instead of air freshners in the car. Hide the sheet under front seats


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Bsd
Car pro perl

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

Triple QX tyre and bumper shine. £2.37 for 2.5L from Car Parts 4 Less. Using their discount code it can be purchased for less than £2 or Euro's for around £3. I dilute it 50/50 with water and use it on clean tyres, I like to lather the tyres up with it on a sponge and leave it to dry and the tyres get that 'new' look and generally last 2 or 3 weeks. You can use it to clean the tyres first with a sponge or brush and rinse off then reapply and leave it for the 'shine' or you can use a APC to clean tyres first and then apply. I've never used it on bumpers because all mine are painted. Bargain for that price.

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?542772432&0&cc5_110

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

G101 and Nilco glass cleaner.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

£3 large Microfibre towel from Wilkos


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Right now it seems anything from Euro car parts
BSD £6-44
Turtle wax Sealant £6-88
Delivered!!

Harry


----------



## bradley221985 (Aug 6, 2018)

How did you get bsd for £6.44? When I put the code sun50 in it was only £7.47.


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

bradley221985 said:


> How did you get bsd for £6.44? When I put the code sun50 in it was only £7.47.


tried carparts4less?


----------



## bradley221985 (Aug 6, 2018)

ishaaq said:


> tried carparts4less?


Yeah doesn't work.


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

bradley221985 said:


> Yeah doesn't work.


came to £6.53 on carparts4less with discount - 9p more than westerman


----------



## bradley221985 (Aug 6, 2018)

Ah get you now thought you meant carparts4less as the code. Think eurocarparts just make up prices as they please. Always seems to be 50% more on there just to make there deals seem even better.


----------



## Rich13 (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm a big fan of greenstar, 5 quid for what dilutes down to 21 liters of interior apc.

Although I have not had a chance to use it yet, i got a bmw screen wash concentrate for £3 which makes 5 liters. If it lives up to the reviews that could be a bargain, however, the £3 postage from amazon certainly affects its bargain potential


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Rich13 said:


> I'm a big fan of greenstar, 5 quid for what dilutes down to 21 liters of interior apc.
> 
> Although I have not had a chance to use it yet, i got a bmw screen wash concentrate for £3 which makes 5 liters. If it lives up to the reviews that could be a bargain, however, the £3 postage from amazon certainly affects its bargain potential


Green star is amazing stuff when buying in 10l it's cheap as chips.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Until I find something different it's CarPro Reload (in the 1000ml bottle and using the DW code as well).

What I like about it...

- A little goes a very long way if you apply it with a microfibre applicator and don't spray it onto a surface.
- It sits on everything I've tried, paint / glass / plastic.
- Being water based you can add a small shot of it to anything that's also water based (but make sure you give whatever you add it to a good shake before use). You can turn a good QD into a great QD for peanuts.

About "something different" though I've my eye on some volume / industrial polydimethylsiloxane, I'll soon buy a 1000ml water based emulsion of it for around £18. Most retail / Halfords siloxane prodcuts have around 5% to 10% of this in them, but this emulsion is around 60%+, so could potentially be incredibly cost effective and added to a dirt cheap QD to make it one hell of a spray sealant.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

KC Green Star 10L

Turtle Wax Sealant 

KC FSE awesome for watermarks


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Another fan of Bilt Hamber here. Their Autofoam and Surfex are brilliant, as are the clay bars.

For me, I'd also have to include the gtechniq wheel armour and glass protection. Whilst it seems a little expensive at the time of buying, I've not had to do much or or use other products to maintain the protection. This has lasted well over a year so far and I can't see it fading any time soon.


----------

